# DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?



## eagle*23* (2. September 2012)

*DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

Hallo Zusammen,

hat von euch jemand bei DeutschlandSim ein All-In Vertrag und kann mir bitte sagen ob Instant Messaging und Thethering funktionieren?
Im Netz gibts unterschiedliche Meinungen dazu und laut AGB ist es wol "ausgeschlossen".


Danke für Antworten​


----------



## Iceananas (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

Also Thethering ist sicher im Vertrag verboten, die Frage ist, wie sie dir das nachweisen wollen


----------



## TempestX1 (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Also Thethering ist sicher im Vertrag verboten, die Frage ist, wie sie dir das nachweisen wollen


 
An der Browserkennung welche den Namen deines Browsers und Betriebssystem übermittelt. Ob der Netzbetreiber dann was dagegen macht (Vertragskündigung) musst selbst rausfinden.


----------



## eagle*23* (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

Und wie sieht's mit den ports für icq aus ? Gesperrt oder nicht


----------



## Joel-92 (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

Ich habe eine Prepaid SIM-Karte von Vodafone. Laut AGB ist Tethering und instant Messaging nicht erlaubt. 
WhatsApp, Skype, ICQ, Facebook, Google+, Twitter usw. funktionieren alle problemlos. 
Tethering habe ich noch nicht probiert, sollte aber auch funktionieren. Da ich aber nur 500 MB/Monat mit HighSpeed surfen kann, ist das eh zu wenig für Tethering.


----------



## eagle*23* (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

Dann werde ich es wol mal ausprobieren.
Wenns bei Vodafone geht sollte es bei O² sicher auch gehen.
Nur blöd das halt Rufnummer mitnehmen will und wenns dann nicht geht mit ICQ und Thethering kann ich gleich wieder wechseln.Thethering halt wichtig für non cellular IPAD


----------



## Timsu (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

Wenn du ein bisschen Netzwerktechnische Grundkenntnisse hast, kannst du deine ganze Datenverbindung auch tunneln, dann kann nichts mehr vom Provider geblockt/gesperrt werden.


----------



## Per4mance (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*

ich bin bei o2 und hatte noch keine probleme. egal ob icq/msn oder tethering.


----------



## Poempel (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Prepaid SIM-Karte von Vodafone. Laut AGB ist Tethering und instant Messaging nicht erlaubt.
> WhatsApp, Skype, ICQ, Facebook, Google+, Twitter usw. funktionieren alle problemlos.
> Tethering habe ich noch nicht probiert, sollte aber auch funktionieren. Da ich aber nur 500 MB/Monat mit HighSpeed surfen kann, ist das eh zu wenig für Tethering.


 
Ich habe Call-Ya Smartphone Fun und dort geht auch Tethering ohne Probleme


----------



## Joel-92 (2. September 2012)

*AW: DeutschlandSim O² Instant Messaging und Tethering möglich ?*



Poempel schrieb:


> Ich habe Call-Ya Smartphone Fun und dort geht auch Tethering ohne Probleme



Ja, Call-Ya Smartphone Fun habe ich auch.


----------

